# Introducing HGV Max — Our New Membership Program    fm HGVC to DRI members, email 4/12/22 email



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

Dear Owners and Club Members,

Since our acquisition of Diamond Resorts in August 2021, we promised to keep you informed of important updates as we integrate our two companies and develop improved membership programs. Today, I’m excited to share news about the launch of *HGV Max*, a new membership platform that brings together the best of Hilton Grand Vacations Club and Diamond’s The Club into one.

*What Is HGV Max?*
HGV Max will provide Members with features and benefits, including discounts across the Hilton portfolio of hotels and resorts, the opportunity to experience invitation-only special events and access to more than 60 additional properties in more places. Diamond Owners and The Club Members can buy in to HGV Max now to take advantage of these new benefits.








*To learn more about HGV Max, visit my.hgv.com/hgvmax.*








*What Are the Benefits?*
HGV Max Members have immediate access to more than 80 resorts within The Club exchange network with complimentary reservations at these properties. The great features and benefits current Members enjoy today will stay in place, such as borrowing Points, depositing Points to Destination Xchange for immediate or future stays, and access to Travel-Related Member Benefits including cruises, guided journeys and special events under HGV Ultimate Access — our revamped experiences platform, formerly known as Events of a Lifetime.

Future benefits coming to HGV Max Members later in 2022 and beyond include



An Expanded Portfolio of more than 140 properties featuring access to Hilton Grand Vacations Club and Hilton Club resorts, starting six months or less before check-out.
HGV Max Rate with Hilton providing 10% savings off the regularly published rates on reservations at over 6,800 Hilton hotels and resorts.
Complimentary Guest Certificates allotted annually (based on Member tiers).
Conversion of Points to Hilton Honors Points for use across the entire Hilton portfolio.




*What’s Next*
We will continue to share information about HGV Max, including future membership benefits. News and updates about the program will also appear in your new quarterly _Club Traveler_ newsletter.

We look forward to helping you create new memorable vacation experiences at one of our many properties around the world soon.







 

Best wishes,






*Gordon Gurnik*
Senior Executive Vice President & Chief Operating Officer


----------



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

Not a lot new here beyond what's been discussed, but this is official for what it's worth.
Here is the info behind the link in OP:

HGV Max: Vacation Ownership That Works For You

When you become an Owner with us, you’ll join a select group of travel enthusiasts who share the belief that life is better with vacations.
*No vacation is ever on repeat with our best-in-class HGV Max membership*.
Our Points-based vacation ownership program is uniquely flexible to fit your specific vacation needs. From weekend road trips to international expeditions and everything in between, HGV Max membership is your way to visit your wish list — with the comforts of home wherever you go.
*The benefits of HGV Max membership go beyond bucket-list vacations.*
When you become a Member, you’ll enjoy exclusive discounts across the Hilton portfolio of hotels and resorts and access to exclusive events like concerts, unique culinary experiences and more. Plus, you’ll experience a level of service that’s synonymous with the Hilton name, with a membership team that’s ready to inspire your next getaway and help you get the most out of every vacation you take with us.
*+ What Is HGV Max?*
HGV Max is an exciting new program that provides Members with features and benefits, including discounts across the Hilton portfolio of hotels and resorts, and access to invitation-only special events and over 140 properties in sought-after destinations in the continental United States, Hawaii, Japan and Mexico.
*WHAT ARE THE BENEFITS?*
On April 4, 2022, HGV Max Members will have immediate access to the following features:

*Existing Club Resort Portfolio* of 80+ resorts within The Club exchange program.
*One Annual Club Dues Payment*, regardless of how many eligible timeshare interests or Points are owned (exclusions apply).
*Complimentary Reservation Transactions* when booking within The Club resort portfolio.
*Borrow Points* from your next allotment for use within The Club program (fee applies).
*Save Current-Year Points* for use the following year (fee and use restrictions apply).
*Destination Xchange Access* by depositing Points for immediate or future stays within the Destination Xchange network.
*Partner Experiences* such as cruises, guided journeys, flights and more.
Benefits coming to HGV Max later in 2022 and beyond include:

*Expanded Resort Portfolio* with self-service booking at over 140 properties, featuring a new reservation window starting six months before check-out (exceptions apply).
*Complimentary Reservation Transactions* when booking at over 140 resorts.
*Borrow Points* for use within the expanded portfolio of over 140 properties (fee applies).
*Complimentary Guest Certificates* allotted annually (based on Member tiers).
*Hilton Honors™ Points Conversion* using your ClubPoints for use at Hilton hotels and resorts.
*HGV Max Rate with Hilton* providing 10% savings off the regularly published rates when making reservations at over 6,800 Hilton hotels and resorts.
Click *here* to download a PDF of the HGV Max Program Fact Sheet.
*+ Frequently Asked Questions
What is HGV Max?*
HGV Max is a new membership program that gives Members access to more properties in more destinations, special events and discounts across Hilton’s portfolio of over 6,800 hotels and resorts.

*How do I become an HGV Max Member?*
There are different ways to become an HGV Max Member. For more information, please fill out our *Inquiry Form*. Select “New Membership Info” from the subject drop-down menu and let us know you’re interested in HGV Max in the message section. One of our program experts will contact you.
*If I become an HGV Max Member, does this change any of my existing fees?*
Your Club Dues and some transaction fees may change depending on the timeshare interest you currently own. HGV Max Club Dues will be $281, which is an inclusive fee with additional features and benefits. Please refer to the latest version of _The_ _Club Member Directory_, available *here*.

*How is HGV Max different from my membership in The Club?*
HGV Max is a new program within The Club that provides Members with Hilton discounts, automatic Hilton Honors status and the ability to use your Points in more places, including over 60 Hilton Grand Vacations properties later in 2022. As an HGV Max Member, you’ll also be able to convert your Club Points to Hilton Honors Points for use at more than 6,800 hotels and resorts across the Hilton family of brands and will receive an annual allotment of complimentary Guest Certificates (based on membership tiers).

*Will my Member benefits as part of The Club go away if I don’t join HGV Max?*
Your current Club membership will continue to exist, and you’ll continue to access the benefits associated with your membership, as noted in The Club documents.

*I’m a Diamond Member. Am I automatically an HGV Max Member?*
If you purchased a vacation ownership interest in Diamond Resorts after January 14, 2022, you will have the option to opt in to HGV Max. If you made a purchase after April 4, 2022, you will automatically have access to HGV Max. For more questions, please fill out our *Inquiry Form*. Select “New Membership Info” from the subject drop-down menu and let us know you’re interested in HGV Max in the message section. One of our program experts will contact you with more details about your existing ownership and whether it qualifies for HGV Max benefits.

*I own resale Points with Diamond Resorts. Am I eligible for the HGV Max program?*
Resale Points are not eligible for HGV Max program benefits. However, there are other options for you to be able to access the new membership program. For more information, please fill out our *Inquiry Form*. Select “New Membership Info” from the subject drop-down menu and let us know you’re interested in HGV Max in the message section. One of our program experts will contact you with more details about your existing ownership and how you can access HGV Max benefits.

*I’m a Member of The Club. If I join HGV Max, will I have access to the Embarc collection?*
We are reviewing how to expand HGV Max to include Embarc collection properties. However, at this time, Embarc collection properties are not part of the HGV Max program.

*Will HGV Max impact inventory availability for existing Members of The Club?*
Your Home Collection and Home Resort Advantage reservation windows remain unchanged. HGV Max reservations may only be made six months or less prior to the check-out date. We always recommend booking as early as possible.

*Is there a way to join HGV Max without making an additional timeshare purchase?*
We are currently working on additional ways for Members to join HGV Max. For more information, please fill out our *Inquiry Form*. Select “New Membership Info” from the subject drop-down menu and let us know you’re interested in HGV Max in the message section. One of our program experts will contact you.
*I’m an HGV Max Member. Why don’t I see any HGV resorts on the Diamond Club website?*
We’re working on adding HGV properties to The Club website over the next couple of months. We will notify Club Members via email and on The Club website once properties are available for booking.

*I’m an HGV Max Member. I see an HGV property online, but the website says it’s not bookable. When can I book?*
We’re working on adding HGV properties to the Diamond Club website over the next couple of months. We will notify Club Members once properties are available for booking via email and on The Club website.
*+ Request More Information*
For additional information about HGV Max:

Fill out our *Inquiry Form*. Please be sure to select “New Membership Info” from the subject drop-down menu and let us know you’re interested in HGV Max in the message section. One of our program experts will contact you.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

The "Inquiry form" link at the end of message above takes members to a form on the "old" DRI web site.


*



			Will my Member benefits as part of The Club go away if I don’t join HGV Max?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Your current Club membership will continue to exist, and you’ll continue to access the benefits associated with your membership, as noted in The Club documents.


*the management can change the benefits in the Club documents


----------



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

Introducing HGV Max — Our New Membership Program (Official announcement from HGVC)
					

Dear Owners and Club Members, Since our acquisition of Diamond Resorts in August 2021, we promised to keep you informed of important updates as we integrate our two companies and develop improved membership programs. Today, I’m excited to share news about the launch of HGV Max, a new membership...




					tugbbs.com
				



here's another thread under the HGVC forums posted an hour earlier from the other side's perspective.


----------



## goaliedave (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm just puzzled at your ability to predict an email that you say will be issued May 12, 2022; how can we be sure of it?


----------



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> I'm just puzzled at your ability to predict an email that you say will be issued May 12, 2022; how can we be sure of it?


Stay puzzled, I think you've taken too many pucks to the head !


----------



## goaliedave (Apr 12, 2022)

Definitely true! Fyi i got the same email so was just yanking your typo chain


----------



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Definitely true! Fyi i got the same email so was just yanking your typo chain


I know, it's amazing how many more replies are on the 'sister' HGVC thread. Now we have some replies, even though off topic.


----------



## goaliedave (Apr 12, 2022)

The DRI owners i talked to while traveling this winter are not interested in upgrading to Hilton, they/I am assuming i can keep doing what I'm doing which I'm happy with. 

RPP is gone, if they kill Club Solo i will be upset but so far it's under the radar.


----------



## Victory (Apr 12, 2022)

DRIless said:


> Introducing HGV Max — Our New Membership Program (Official announcement from HGVC)
> 
> 
> Dear Owners and Club Members, Since our acquisition of Diamond Resorts in August 2021, we promised to keep you informed of important updates as we integrate our two companies and develop improved membership programs. Today, I’m excited to share news about the launch of HGV Max, a new membership...
> ...



for HGVC members they're offering 7k + tax but for me they told me I've to buy extra points (min 4k) to join and it'll cost around 16k to move my existing 15k to HGV max (Total 19k). Not sure how they decide these and really not sure how this is going to beneficial.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 12, 2022)

DRIless said:


> *What Are the Benefits?*
> HGV Max Members have immediate access to more than 80 resorts within The Club exchange network with complimentary reservations at these properties. The great features and benefits current Members enjoy today will stay in place, such as borrowing Points, depositing Points to Destination Xchange for immediate or future stays, and access to Travel-Related Member Benefits including cruises, guided journeys and special events under HGV Ultimate Access — our revamped experiences platform, formerly known as Events of a Lifetime.
> 
> Future benefits coming to HGV Max Members later in 2022 and beyond include
> ...


I posted this in the HGVC forum, but it's pertinent to DRI: So they are keeping the Clubs separate (as expected based on the information so far).  Outside of 6 months Diamond owners have access to DestinationXchange network, not HGVC exchange network (and vice versa).  I still wonder what cross inventory Max gets access to within 6 months.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 12, 2022)

We are Platinum DRI Members with Club Select/Club Combination. Not interested in HGV Max.


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 12, 2022)

DRIless said:


> *Borrow Points* for use within the expanded portfolio of over 140 properties (fee applies).


Fees to borrow points…? We don’t have fees to borrow on the HGV side, only to save. Do you Diamond owners have to pay to borrow points?


----------



## DRIless (Apr 12, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Fees to borrow points…? We don’t have fees to borrow on the HGV side, only to save. Do you Diamond owners have to pay to borrow points?


Not currently, but looks like it's coming.


----------



## Mowogo (Apr 12, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Fees to borrow points…? We don’t have fees to borrow on the HGV side, only to save. Do you Diamond owners have to pay to borrow points?


That would be a new fee for HGVC too.


----------

